# Grabador para PIC 18f4550



## asdlocal (Dic 22, 2010)

He estado tratando de encontrar un grabador de PIC que sea univeral, o al menos que sirva para grabar PIC's 18fxxxx, busque bastante pero no encuentro uno que soporte un gamma alta. Espero su pronta respuesta.....(Hablo de esquemas, planos circuitales SOLO POR PUERTO SERIAL O PARALELO) tengo malas experiencias los grabadores USB.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 22, 2010)

dentro del foro tenes para armarte unos llamado eclipse y enigma

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pics-solo-enigma-8946/

son programadores via usb 2.0 de alta velocidad, y tienen zócalos ZIF de 40 pines, para grabar todo tipo de micrcontroladores.

tambien podes comprarlo hecho.

saludos.


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 22, 2010)

Nada mejor que un clon de Microchip que graba la mayoría de los PICs (PIC10, 12, 16, 18, 30, 33, 24, etc)
Programador de microcontroladores PIC y memorias por puerto USB PICKIT2 CLONE
salu2


----------



## asdlocal (Dic 22, 2010)

Solo puerto serial o paralelo... por favor...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 22, 2010)

podés usar el programador JCM por puerto DB) pero deberías hacerte un zócalo especifico para grabar ese integrado...pues los pines estan en lugares diferentes...

deberias estudiarlo


----------

